# madison



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any one know what is happening there?


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

open first series - quad with three retired
about 40% success - will not finish today
trog
derby, I left after first series and think 2 scratches and 2 failures of 20 dogs entered
did not stay for the callbacks - shot flier and left - first series took 1 hour and then a wait for a pro for 30 minutes - missed a bird after the long wait - damn!!!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Derby results?


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

1st. #9. Craig w Duce 
2. 10 jane
3. 16. Dominick 
4. 17 Emmy 
Rj. 7. Jager
Jams. 2,3,4,5,11,14,19


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any open call backs from double land blind


----------



## muddyriver (Dec 15, 2005)

What are the callbacks on the AM from today?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,5,6,8,9,11,17,18,19,22,25,27,29,31,32,33,34,37,38,40,41,42,45,46,55,56,61,63,64,
67,69,72.76,79,80

36 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to 3rd series

2,4,8,22,24,27,30,37,38,40,46,48,53,57,62,65,73,75,76,79,85,91,93,96,98

25 total


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Open callbacks to watermarks. 14 dogs 
2,4,8,24,30,37,57,62,73,75,76,93,96 & 85


----------



## db (Oct 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Jay Chessir and Sally for the win. Nice job Paul Sletten!

Daniel Boyd


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Daniel - Paul did a great job handling her. He and Jess deserve all the credit. They had her ready to roll.....Ride Sally Ride!!!!
Jay


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Spa City said:


> Thanks Daniel - Paul did a great job handling her. He and Jess deserve all the credit. They had her ready to roll.....Ride Sally Ride!!!!
> Jay


Congrats Jay .....


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrat's to Tommy Parrish on Jane making the D-List.. Seems like just yesterday she was a little Squirt..


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Jay and Paul


----------

